
FCC received 444,938 comments from Russian email addresses - avs733
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-11-29/fake-views-444-938-russian-emails-among-suspect-comments-to-fcc
======
chatmasta
What exactly is a “Russian email address?” Yes, I read the article. It did not
answer this question (although it was humble enough to acknowledge that “the
report presented no evidence that the comments were linked to the Russian
government.”)

This finger pointing at Russia is becoming a national embarrassment. It’s
almost racist how willfully people talk about “Russian” activity as if
everyone from Russia is a representative of Vladimir Putin. It’s especially
ironic that the same journalists perpetuating this narrative would feel quite
outraged if “the Russians” applied the same logic to them, by assuming every
American is a representative of Donald Trump.

~~~
mc32
Not sure if these folks have an angle as i have not checked them out, but they
claim they've found obvious fraud:

[http://www.emprata.com/reports/fcc-restoring-internet-
freedo...](http://www.emprata.com/reports/fcc-restoring-internet-freedom-
docket/)

Their findings are pretty interesting.

~~~
indubitable
I don't think fraud should be surprising when you have a 0 verification online
open comment section where people seem to think that getting more 'votes' than
the other guy would mean the FCC has to go that direction. It'd be like an
election where you vote online with no verification whatsoever. I imagine by
the end of the election the US's apparent population would be in the tens of
billions, at least. Quite the voter turnout!

While I agree that that breakdown was quite interesting, I also think in the
end trying to divine the 'true' result from a mess like this is probably going
to be about as effective as diving your future from the tea leaves at the
bottom of a cup.

------
cormacus
>even though it’s unclear if they were from actual Russian citizens or
computer bots originating in the U.S. or elsewhere.

As a Russian, very few people here even know that FCC exists. Among those that
do, very few care. Already got too much on our own plates.

